# BIO-Spira vs Tetra Aqua Safe Start???



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

From what I understand, Marineland discontinued BIO-Spira. That's too bad, I really liked that stuff :-?

I talked with a LFS that used to sell the BIO-Spira and they say that it has been replaced with Tetra Aqua Safe Start. They claim it to be the same stuff just repackaged and it no longer needs to be refrigerated. I think Tetra is owned or is a part of Marineland?

Does anyone have any imput on this and has anyone used the Tetra Aqua Safe Start?

Thanks, I appreciate any info.

Russ


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there a difference between "Aquasafe start" and just plain Aquasafe?

No problems with Aquasafe here... pretty much does it all.

-Ryan


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

So you use the Aquasafe the same way as BIO-Spira... put your fish into a new tank (that has been dechlorinated of course) and then put the bio-goop in and your tank begins to cycle?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

That's weird my LFS still sells Bio-spira, and some other refrigerated brand as well....old stock then?

Personally I liked Bio-Spira because it was like the other bacteria additives but this time most of the bacteria was actually preserved because of the refrigeration...

If they aren't selling biospira anymore I would not bother using another product... I'd just stick with instant cycling by placing seeded media/gravel in your tank... Tank water from an established tank as well probably has a lot more mature bacteria than the bottled **** all the other companies sell.


----------

